
The Linux Kernel Deprecates the 80 Character Line Coding Style - miked85
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-Kernel-Deprecates-80-Col
======
fpoling
Chromium still insists on 80 character limit. But they use 2 character indent,
not 8 as Linux kernel, so it less frequently leads to ugly indented long line
splits.

80-character limit is nice as side-by side diffs, reviewing tools and showing
two editors side-by-side in IDE nicely fit on the screen with some extra space
for UI without horizontal scrolling.

------
Jyaif
We should be storing code source with no formatting and let the IDEs display
the code (and diffs, and...) according to your personal settings.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23356607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23356607)

